# Anti junk craving supps



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a supplement or something to curb junk cravings. Just got em so bad it's ridiculous. I eat all the good food I need for training, but I just can't control this damn craving I got. It's so bad I need something really good to stop the cravings. Anyone??


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Willpower mate..... if you want something bad enough, then you'll do what it takes....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What's your goal... maybe loosening the diet up could be an option?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How about just having some quark with protein powder mixed in with it as a snack?

I still eat chocolate, if i want something that bad i just have it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I posted a sugar free chocolate recipe last week, using coconut oil, unsweetened cocoa and flavoured whey of your choice (I used latte, but choc, cookies and cream would work well).

If you can control yourself to eat the correct portion size then this should shut your cravings up.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

It's got nothing to do with willpower. I'm not a competing bb'er. So you might say, well just have a bit of something if you fancy it. If only it were that easy... I can polish off four or five bags of crisps no problem or a few chocolate bars. That satisfies my cravings then maybe half hour later, it's there again and will have a few more. So you see, this isn't just some "Eat a chocolate protein bar, or protein dessert and it'll satisfy you" kind of minor craving. This is a ridiculous one. Don't get me wrong, I'm not fat at all, but the belly is creeping up a lot lately.

That's why I need something to stop the cravings!!!!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I work on the theory of don't buy it you wont eat it..

Have a cheat day where literally you eat everything and as much as you want?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

ThePhenom said:


> It's got nothing to do with willpower. I'm not a competing bb'er. So you might say, well just have a bit of something if you fancy it. If only it were that easy... I can polish off four or five bags of crisps no problem or a few chocolate bars. That satisfies my cravings then maybe half hour later, it's there again and will have a few more. So you see, this isn't just some "Eat a chocolate protein bar, or protein dessert and it'll satisfy you" kind of minor craving. This is a ridiculous one. Don't get me wrong, I'm not fat at all, but the belly is creeping up a lot lately.
> 
> That's why I need something to stop the cravings!!!!


It's absolutely about willpower unless you have some diagnosed illness


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

A lot of it is probably some form of habit... being in the same environment where you used to give into cravings is harder than being somewhere new. But it just takes time.

Ask yourself next time "would I rather have those crisps or the physique I'm working towards".


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

its 100% will power, craving something once a day or something is normal, but wanting more chocolate after 4 bars is greed. wanting something and not having it isnt cured by a drug.

arent everyone of your posts about looking into fat burning everything? or asking where you can get sub from?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Tetradecylthioacetic acid is going a stellar job of curbing my hunger pangs, good for fat loss as well.

Just need to drink plenty and watch for any cramping.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

a serotonin deficit can cause these cravings or cetain medications. try some chocamine and dl-phenylalanine and maybe some coffee, i think it will reduce those cravings.

there may also be other neurotranmitter dysbalances that cause these or a hormonal reason. i take a medication and the hunger you get is not controllable with willpower for example. it is like you haven't eaten in a month and you never get full.

do you gain weight from eating all that junk or are you remaining lean?


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> A lot of it is probably some form of habit... being in the same environment where you used to give into cravings is harder than being somewhere new. But it just takes time.
> 
> Ask yourself next time "would I rather have those crisps or the physique I'm working towards".


Now this guy knows what he's talking about. What you hit on could well be what the problem is mate. Nothing to do with willpower at all, if it was, it would be something I could do something about. Everytime I eat some "Tidy" food, I just have an extreme urge for something sweet.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> its 100% will power, craving something once a day or something is normal, but wanting more chocolate after 4 bars is greed. wanting something and not having it isnt cured by a drug.
> 
> arent everyone of your posts about looking into fat burning everything? or asking where you can get sub from?


Don't know where your getting that idea from fella, cos other than agreeing that t5's are really good, this is the first time I've mentioned anything about weight loss. All my other posts have been about AAS. So no, your wrong.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> a serotonin deficit can cause these cravings or cetain medications. try some chocamine and dl-phenylalanine and maybe some coffee, i think it will reduce those cravings.
> 
> there may also be other neurotranmitter dysbalances that cause these or a hormonal reason. i take a medication and the hunger you get is not controllable with willpower for example. it is like you haven't eaten in a month and you never get full.
> 
> do you gain weight from eating all that junk or are you remaining lean?


Also, some of this mentioned could well be the issue too. Thanks.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Look at physiques you really aspire too. You will not get a top physique eating junk. You can get a very good one, but it will never be as good as it can be.

It all comes down to how much you want it, how much you are willing to push things at any given stage of your training and life commitments.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't buy junk, I have 10 calorie jelly diet coke, also ice pops aren't too bad. Try drink a pint of water when ur craving, its all in your mind, it is 100% possible to go a year without eating crap.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Fatboy 23 said:


> Don't buy junk, I have 10 calorie jelly diet coke, also ice pops aren't too bad. Try drink a pint of water when ur craving, its all in your mind, it is 100% possible to go a year without eating crap.


I appreciate what your saying, but I live with my gf and her two kids, and she always buys crap, all the time.... Crisps, cakes, chocolate bars, biscuits, etc. I don't eat the biscuits or cakes, but the choc bars and crisps.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

ThePhenom said:


> It's got nothing to do with willpower. I'm not a competing bb'er. So you might say, well just have a bit of something if you fancy it. If only it were that easy... I can polish off four or five bags of crisps no problem or a few chocolate bars. That satisfies my cravings then maybe half hour later, it's there again and will have a few more. So you see, this isn't just some "Eat a chocolate protein bar, or protein dessert and it'll satisfy you" kind of minor craving. This is a ridiculous one. Don't get me wrong, I'm not fat at all, but the belly is creeping up a lot lately.
> 
> That's why I need something to stop the cravings!!!!


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Binge-Eating-Proven-Program/dp/1572305614/


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ThePhenom said:


> It's got nothing to do with willpower. I'm not a competing bb'er. So you might say, well just have a bit of something if you fancy it. If only it were that easy... I can polish off four or five bags of crisps no problem or a few chocolate bars. That satisfies my cravings then maybe half hour later, it's there again and will have a few more. So you see, this isn't just some "Eat a chocolate protein bar, or protein dessert and it'll satisfy you" kind of minor craving. This is a ridiculous one. Don't get me wrong, I'm not fat at all, but the belly is creeping up a lot lately.
> 
> That's why I need something to stop the cravings!!!!


You think you are some how different? That we don't all have the same sh.it going on everyday??

You are wrong my friend. Every lunch time there are cakes and chocolate and what have you at work. Everyone comes to my office at lunch to chill out and chat, so there is this food everywhere.

Every now and then I have some but most of the time I'm pretty good. You kind of have to just think of it as their food...and your food.

Every once in a while treat yourself to some of their food, but know it has fuc.k all nutritional value and it is literally just a treat that gets you no where.

90% of your food should be functional. the rest should be what you fancy in my opinion.

And you will probably find that the more you start achieving your goals, the less you will want the crap.

I still allow myself ice cream after training each day. It keeps me sane and allows all the other food to be decent nearly all of the time.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Look at physiques you really aspire too. You will not get a top physique eating junk. You can get a very good one, but it will never be as good as it can be.
> 
> It all comes down to how much you want it, how much you are willing to push things at any given stage of your training and life commitments.


is that you in your avi? how much bf% were you at during the competition?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Neuroscience said:


> is that you in your avi? how much bf% were you at during the competition?


Yes it is

Probably about 8-9%. So that's how I know you won't be your all eating junk as I was still eating kfc, burger king, doughnuts and chocolate all the way up to the show.

I was putting the work in big time in every other aspect though in terms of cardio and training.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> You think you are some how different? That we don't all have the same sh.it going on everyday??
> 
> You are wrong my friend. Every lunch time there are cakes and chocolate and what have you at work. Everyone comes to my office at lunch to chill out and chat, so there is this food everywhere.
> 
> ...


Ice cream after training every day and your in that condition, obviously shows you know how to diet. Your other food must be strict. Did you do that when competing ? To the OP. get her to buy you some diet coke, dr pepper zero, 10kcal jellys. Yesterday I came home from a ten hour shift, I'm dieting and yesterday was training legs, meanwhile the mrs has her mates round for 'come dine with me night' all filling there fat ass faces, If you want to be in good nick you can't eat like this. Also I would reconsider changing girlfreind if you have different goals to her and she doesn't help you diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatboy 23 said:


> Ice cream after training every day and your in that condition, obviously shows you know how to diet. Your other food must be strict. Did you do that when competing ? To the OP. get her to buy you some diet coke, dr pepper zero, 10kcal jellys. Yesterday I came home from a ten hour shift, I'm dieting and yesterday was training legs, meanwhile the mrs has her mates round for 'come dine with me night' all filling there fat ass faces, If you want to be in good nick you can't eat like this. Also I would reconsider changing girlfreind if you have different goals to her and she doesn't help you diet.


Exactly. The other food is chicken, potato, whole eggs, bread and raisins. All good stuff.

This is the condition it got me to with regular visits to fast food joints and trips to Morrison's bakery section.



Now I know to non competitors this looks pretty good, but you cut out the crap and it goes from ripped to peeled.

Just depends what you personally are going for I guess.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

how did you place?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Neuroscience said:


> how did you place?


I got 3rd place and an invite to the British finals.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I got 3rd place and an invite to the British finals.


Congrats PHMG! I was somewhat trying to keep up with your journal but have been busy these last few weeks.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

that is a great result. i was thinking your bodyfat seemed a little too high but you look very big and well proportioned in the other pictures.

get down to around 7 and you might win your next comp.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

It is a lot about willpower. I was an avid haribo muncher, and orange juice drinker. Could literally eat a pack of tangfastics a day with a litre carton of OJ. Sugar always has been my weakness, don't care much for takeaway or booze, so I didn't feel like I was making a huge sacrifice, but one day I decided this belly has to go. 1st couple of days were torture, but you keep going. Replaced the juice with that 'no added sugar' drink for a few days, then stopped that, now all I drink is water or protein shake. Don't even have the urge to eat sweets anymore, you want it all the time because you're used to having it, once you get used to not having it, you'll probably no longer want it.

My fitnesspal helped a lot. You never realise what you put inside you until you chart it and see the numbers. I work in an office of at least 50 people. 3 times a week the receptionist brings a bundle of treats and it's all junk, chocolate, sweets, crisps. Not to mention it's always someone's birthday, someone's getting married, someone's pregnant, someone's leaving etc, so long story short, I'm surrounded by crap all day everyday with colleagues who don't give a monkeys about health, so are always giving me that 'life's too short to deny yourself' talk while stuffing 3 krispy kreme's in their mouth.

Getting your macro's in check helps. I'm at a 700 cal deficit and now it's so easy for me, I can get to 10pm having consumed 1700 calories so if I wanted, I could have sweets/chocolate and it'll fit in the macros no bother. Junk food doesn't make you fat, a daily calorie excess makes you fat. If you do it right, you could eat at a deficit, and still fit some junk in, unless you're referring to a doner kebab. The human brain is a stubborn thing, but you can train it. People at work say they could never wake up at 5:30 4 times a week to go to the gym and then come to work. I also used to think I could never, but once you get into the habit, it's not even an issue. When people say they can't, usually they mean they ''won't''


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

ThePhenom said:


> Can anyone recommend a supplement or something to curb junk cravings. Just got em so bad it's ridiculous. I eat all the good food I need for training, but I just can't control this damn craving I got. It's so bad I need something really good to stop the cravings. Anyone??


something that might help is chromium its cheap but itvregulates blood sugar levels so you dont start craving stuff because thats how it works you crave stuff because your blood sugar levels spike this regualtes that now im not saying this will deffo work it stops you thinking about the lucozade for example but if your mate offers you one its not going to stop you snatching from him hope that helps a bit


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

mannersjay said:


> It is a lot about willpower. I was an avid haribo muncher, and orange juice drinker. Could literally eat a pack of tangfastics a day with a litre carton of OJ. Sugar always has been my weakness, don't care much for takeaway or booze, so I didn't feel like I was making a huge sacrifice, but one day I decided this belly has to go. 1st couple of days were torture, but you keep going. Replaced the juice with that 'no added sugar' drink for a few days, then stopped that, now all I drink is water or protein shake. Don't even have the urge to eat sweets anymore, you want it all the time because you're used to having it, once you get used to not having it, you'll probably no longer want it.
> 
> My fitnesspal helped a lot. You never realise what you put inside you until you chart it and see the numbers. I work in an office of at least 50 people. 3 times a week the receptionist brings a bundle of treats and it's all junk, chocolate, sweets, crisps. Not to mention it's always someone's birthday, someone's getting married, someone's pregnant, someone's leaving etc, so long story short, I'm surrounded by crap all day everyday with colleagues who don't give a monkeys about health, so are always giving me that 'life's too short to deny yourself' talk while stuffing 3 krispy kreme's in their mouth.
> 
> Getting your macro's in check helps. I'm at a 700 cal deficit and now it's so easy for me, I can get to 10pm having consumed 1700 calories so if I wanted, I could have sweets/chocolate and it'll fit in the macros no bother. Junk food doesn't make you fat, a daily calorie excess makes you fat. If you do it right, you could eat at a deficit, and still fit some junk in, unless you're referring to a doner kebab. The human brain is a stubborn thing, but you can train it. People at work say they could never wake up at 5:30 4 times a week to go to the gym and then come to work. I also used to think I could never, but once you get into the habit, it's not even an issue. When people say they can't, usually they mean they ''won't''


Thanks for this post mate. Defo some things to think about there. Nice one.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If your girlfriend filled the cupboards with heroin, would you have to have that too? Or could you resist?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ThePhenom said:


> Can anyone recommend a supplement or something to curb junk cravings. Just got em so bad it's ridiculous. I eat all the good food I need for training, but I just can't control this damn craving I got. It's so bad I need something really good to stop the cravings. Anyone??


didnt read through all comments so dunno if its already been said... but i go through about 8L of diet lemonade and orange per week, from Aldi. keeps me sane. kinda


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

sen said:


> If your girlfriend filled the cupboards with heroin, would you have to have that too? Or could you resist?


Well funnily enough, I got have a craving for heroin, so I guess not eh.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

PHMG said:


> You think you are some how different? That we don't all have the same sh.it going on everyday??
> 
> You are wrong my friend. Every lunch time there are cakes and chocolate and what have you at work. Everyone comes to my office at lunch to chill out and chat, so there is this food everywhere.
> 
> ...


this is actually pretty cool, i have been having a peanut butter chocolate protein shake (mediocre quality nutritional value) with some vanilla icecream or vanilla caramel brownie. people have to think about things in context. ice cream or pizza or cake are not **** food if you eat good 90% of the time. they won't do any harm especially when you exercise regularly. then again, i think pizza homemade is actually pretty decent food anyways with my tomatoe sauce containing all kinds of fresh herbs and spices etc.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> this is actually pretty cool, i have been having a peanut butter chocolate protein shake (mediocre quality nutritional value) with some vanilla icecream or vanilla caramel brownie. people have to think about things in context. ice cream or pizza or cake are not **** food if you eat good 90% of the time. they won't do any harm especially when you exercise regularly. then again, i think pizza homemade is actually pretty decent food anyways with my tomatoe sauce containing all kinds of fresh herbs and spices etc.


I enjoy reading your posts


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

thank you, i feel flattered eventhough that post was nothing special i thought. unless you like good pizza ;-)


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> thank you, i feel flattered eventhough that post was nothing special i thought. unless you like good pizza ;-)


Its one of the foods of the gods, the crust is anyway. Your very knowledgeable and your clear and concise without being rude. Im learning a lot from you. My dad has a multitude of problems, SAD, chronic depression, addiction to food and ptsd, as a starting point and its interesring hearing what you have to say about the body and brain.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

thank you, i am no scientist, but i have a dr. who is and i read a lot and have plenty of experience with myself and other peoples issues and what has helped or could help.

i will neve give random recommendations though or something that could harm someone when i don't have the capacity to fully understand the situation.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> something that might help is chromium its cheap but itvregulates blood sugar levels so you dont start craving stuff because thats how it works you crave stuff because your blood sugar levels spike this regualtes that now im not saying this will deffo work it stops you thinking about the lucozade for example but if your mate offers you one its not going to stop you snatching from him hope that helps a bit


Has anyone tried this Chromium?

I need something that will help, as the weekends are bad, it's like I have to talk to myself and control myself not to walk into the kitchen. But sometimes if you're having a s*** day like your football team getting beat 5-3 ???? I go through the cupboards like Pac Man!

Someday my will power is made of legendary stuff 23 hours now food!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Natalie said:


> I enjoy reading your posts


Dont be shy just ask for his number.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

rocky666 said:


> Dont be shy just ask for his number.


I can find someone interesting without wanting to jump into bed


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

buy chromium, stimulant free and VERY effective for controlling blood sugar.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

You have to have a good level of self control chromium just helps i took it for the first few weeks so i could improve my self control, chromium is not going to stop you going to your cupboard to grab junk food its simply going to regulate your blood sugar levels so you dont start thinking of going to the shop and purchase a **** load of food that is going to ruin your diet , i used to just think if i eat this bar chocolate is it going to help me acheive my goals or is it going to hinder my progress and then i used to put it away and not eat it and cook some chicken or egg whites , have a big drink of water usually i stop feeling the need to cheat slo yes givew chromium a go , Its super cheap and it will probably help you if it doesnt then you dont need to buy 40 pills for 3 quid ever again and by the way you only take 1 pill a day


----------

